# Thinking of a Teaching job in Dubai



## beck81uk (Nov 21, 2009)

Hello
I am thinking of applying for a teaching job in Dubai or in the UAE. 

I was wondering if there are teachers out there who could give me an insight into their experiences, what teaching is like? Lifestyle? Cost of living against salary? Where to look for teaching positions?

I also have two small dogs who are quite old (13 and 14 this year) who we would very much like to bring out with us.

Have any of your experiences involved taking their beloved pets with them? 

Hope you can help


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Try doing a search on the forum as these questions come up a lot. Also it will help if you go to the Dubai forum (this is all of UAE except Dubai).


----------



## rednelly84 (Jul 4, 2010)

I would use the TES forums for more specific answers from teachers. If you are looking to come out this year, many jobs will have already gone, particularly in the better schools. Perhaps best to research for September 2015 so you can start applying when jobs become available from December to March. Check the ISR website for more details on schools too. Good luck.


----------

